# Giant Arabian Deathstalker  (Apistobuthus pterygocerus)



## invertepet (Mar 25, 2003)

Just got a sexed pair of these in... Really amazing.


----------



## invertepet (Mar 25, 2003)

The trademark metasoma segments...


----------



## invertepet (Mar 25, 2003)

anterior dorsal detail...


----------



## Reitz (Mar 25, 2003)

Those are fantastic!! Congrats.

How big are they?

Peace,
Chris


----------



## biznacho (Mar 25, 2003)

*$225 for 2!*

$225 for 2!  Holy crap.   beautiful species though.


----------



## Whitdadie (Mar 25, 2003)

Those are INCREDIBLE!  What a scorpion.  To bad they are that high in price.  Your very lucky to have them Bill, im very jealous  If you get bored with them and cant sell them, just ship them my way.  I will give them a good home.. haha..


----------



## invertepet (Mar 25, 2003)

I realize they're expen$ive... But trust me, they cost me plenty, too. And I really had to fight my supplier to get them, they were already presold by another distributor (long story)!

If nobody wants them (and I have a feeling someone will), I'll try to breed them myself. 

bill


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Mar 25, 2003)

The second shipment in the USA has arrived. Only a small number this time. The first shipment, Glades received, while hoping some were gravid females, none were. They were sold for either $95 or $110 each and nobody successfully bred them, from what all of the purchasers have told me.
 I would be interested in about 6 days, if you want to hold the pair for me.

adios,
edw.


;P


----------



## invertepet (Mar 26, 2003)

I will definitely get more of these if at all possible... They're easily the most impressive scorp I've ever seen. Besides, I want a couple for myself! 

BTW - the male is a little smaller and a tad darker, with more orange. 

bill


----------



## blackacidevil (Mar 26, 2003)

*COOOOOOL......*

That's a bad ass lookin' scorp.  About how long are they and how lethal (those are some pretty long pincers) ?


----------



## invertepet (Mar 26, 2003)

What info I could find indicated that they've been responsible for some deaths due to their incidence in populous areas... But that their venom isn't quite as potent as L. quinquestriatus (which isn't exactly reassuring).

bill


----------



## Bry (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow, Bill...these deathstalkers are glowing! Do you wear sunglasses around them?

Bry


----------



## Phillip (Mar 26, 2003)

*hey Bill...*

I have to ask are the colors true or is that some touch up action or camera not quite getting it right. If they actually look like that in person they are fantastic looking.

Phil


----------



## invertepet (Mar 26, 2003)

The first pic was with a flash, the others were with no flash and a very 'cool' tone light, which makes the auto white balance of the cam tend to 'warm' colors up a bit to compensate. But yes, that's what they look like. I did absolutely no Photoshopping.

bill


----------



## invertepet (Mar 26, 2003)

BTW, the female is defensive as many scorps of the region are, but the MALE is DANGEROUS. He has good vision and uses it -- he is lightning fast and very eager with his stinger. Just a note in case anyone here winds up with this species at some point. I wouldn't get my hands anywhere NEAR one of these.

bill


----------



## ScorpDemon (Aug 31, 2005)

i realize this is an OLD thread.. but the question came up here 2-3 times, and was never answered.. how big are they, how big do they get?


----------



## redhourglass (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi.

I often wondered what happened to him and his website.  He was active years ago and a nice guy in person.

Adults are large similiar to a large Leiurus and or Hadrurus.

Regards.

Sinc. Chad




			
				ScorpDemon said:
			
		

> i realize this is an OLD thread.. but the question came up here 2-3 times, and was never answered.. how big are they, how big do they get?


----------



## Jmadson13 (Sep 2, 2005)

Beautiful scorpion; definitely on my wish list.


----------



## Bigboy (Sep 2, 2005)

It is just so amazing looking that I really want one.  If only I could afford to spend so much on a bug.


----------



## The Bear (Sep 2, 2005)

Its been said many times but beautiful scorpion!!! :drool: 
Way to venomous for me right now though and too expensive.

Congrats :worship:  :worship:  :worship:


----------



## Predator (Sep 2, 2005)

They look so cool its hard to believe they are real.  I would love to have a pair of them someday.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Sep 2, 2005)

Bigboy said:
			
		

> It is just so amazing looking that I really want one.  If only I could afford to spend so much on a bug.


Not just a bug, but a fascinating captive and a primordial example of evolutionary prowess.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 2, 2005)

wonder how toxic they really are, some people have said some things about it but really never got a straight answer on it. I bet they pack one hell of a punch !


----------



## Stylopidae (Sep 2, 2005)

They do look like a beautiful scorp. The tail looks really cool. I'd like to see the whole scorp, though.

When I start to collect scorps this WILL be on the list, although I won't get it till my daughter goes off to college.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 3, 2005)

there very Cool lookin scorps i wish i had a pair but there damn near impossible to get and if you do find a pair there sooooooooo spendy its nutz ! but i found you a pic of the whole scorp ! injoy   http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=20092&highlight=Giant+Arabian+Deathstalker


----------



## quinquestriatus (Sep 3, 2005)

Very awesome looking scorp. I can't wait to get a pair. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Stylopidae (Sep 3, 2005)

ThatGuy said:
			
		

> there very Cool lookin scorps i wish i had a pair but there damn near impossible to get and if you do find a pair there sooooooooo spendy its nutz ! but i found you a pic of the whole scorp ! injoy   http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=20092&highlight=Giant+Arabian+Deathstalker


Thanks, I appreciate it.

Wow. That is absolutely stunning. Easily the most beautiful scorp out there. The claws look so wicked. It's like the perfect scorp.  :drool:


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 6, 2005)

Anytime, there very very stunning i wish i found a pair and i wouldnt mind shelling out that kinda money for them anyways the only thing is if you can actualy find a pair thats the hard part !.......but easly one of the most stunning scorpions out there by far !


----------

